# Ест ли мнения о баянах Borsini?



## Михаил Леонтьев (25 Июн 2011)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые участники форума! 

почитал отзывы о многих производителях, но на сайте крутится реклама этого самого Борзини, и мне интересно, а стоит ли оно того? 
Вопрос у меня практический. Т.е. я занялся целью приобрести хороший инструмент. На Юпитер я не претендую. Играть на концертах не собираюсь. Только для "души". И хочется приобрести душевный инструмент. Сейчас на Баркаролле пятирядке восстанавливаю, что-то, чему был обучен. Хочу приобрести баян за 5-7 тыс. евро. И тут наталкиваюсь на мнение метров, что нормальный инструмент будет от 11-13 тыс. евро. Неужели для моего уровня потребностей нужно именно такую сумму готовить?... 

Читаю, читаю форум, и тут обращаю внимание на рекламу, а отзывов о этой Итальянской компании что-то и не нашёл…..


----------



## bombastic (25 Июн 2011)

бугари стоит 7,5 маленький с выборкой,
баллоне бурини обратите внимание ( но это тыс 8 влетит, если полный не брать - они от 15 начинаются)


----------



## Jupiter (25 Июн 2011)

Борсини,особенно старой генерации,выпуска 95-2008 года, отличный инструмент по всем параметрам. Я не один Борсини держал в руках и тестировал перед покупкой студентами их (в основном,"С" системы, и хочу сказать,что это очень надёжный,с прекрасным звуком и механикой инструмент. Мне эти баяны понравились даже больше чем Пиджини и Бугари. И это при всё том,что я "ярый и беспросветный" Юпитерщик. Конечно,Вам не нужно покупать с конвертором инструмент- Вам достаточно трёхголосный,на 52 голоса в правой диапазоном, баян. Такие инструменты в Европе,не новые, есть и цена их колеблется от 2 до 2,5 тысяч евро(возраст до 10 лет).Но это не возраст для таких инструментов. Они долговечны. Но можно ведь и купить Юпитер без выборки на выделенную Вами за инструмент сумму! Есть хорошие инструменты,без выборки,выпуска 1994-98 гг. Тоже долго прослужат и цена их до 4500 евро.В приличном если не отличном состоянии.
Что касается нового инструмента Борсини,Бугари ,то их цена от 5000 евро(вот эта,например,модель -Bugari Seniorfisa “ 360/SE - (87)46/120-4/5-11+7………………………….. 5.040eur),а не 7500 r

Михаил Леонтьев писал:


> Хочу приобрести баян за 5-7 тыс. евро.


Кстати,Михаил- вот человек на форуме,кстати великолепный баянист,музыкант и педагог,продаёт баян нужной Вам конфигурации и недорого,и почти новый, и хорошего брэнда выпуска- "maximys83 ,пост "Продаю баян Paolo Soprani"


----------



## Михаил Леонтьев (25 Июн 2011)

Не думал, что на свой вопрос получу такие хорошие ответы! Спасибо! Обязательно прислушаюсь и подумаю!


----------

